# IH5



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I wonder if the docking for this unit will fit I-phone 3GS and I-pod model
AT213- 16GB. ? Because I think though they look it could fit. 
It doesn't if not right model number


ON the box it says removable inserts fits all docking iPods (3g, 4g, photo, mini)
and charges your i-pod while docked.


This is the model I am talking about-

http://data.manualslib.com/pdf/8/759/75816-ihome/ih5.pdf?28482bee22956a0ede91d321af054b60

THank you.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

This simple extension will allow it to fit smoothly ^^:
http://www.ihomeaudio.com/iN8B15/

Good Luck!


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks.

Will it fit i-pod as well ?

I-pod model AT213- 16GB. ?

I guess that is only place can buy that Accessory ?
Or can buy it cheaper elsewhere ? Online ?

Thanks.



TeenScripts said:


> This simple extension will allow it to fit smoothly ^^:
> iHome iN8B15 Black insert for iPhone 3G/3GS
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It doesn't say whether it will fit IH5 though ?
I think that is older model ?

It just says-

This product works with the following iHome models:
iP49, iP48, iP37, iP43, iP42, iP38, iP40, iP21, iP45, iA91, iA90, iA92, iP23, iP87, iP11


Thanks.




TeenScripts said:


> This simple extension will allow it to fit smoothly ^^:
> iHome iN8B15 Black insert for iPhone 3G/3GS
> 
> Good Luck!


----------

